# Need crate help



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi all,
i got my 13 week old puppy last week. hurray!








my problem is that when i crate him, he pees in his crate. i have partitioned off most of the crate so he has a small area, but he still goes in the crate. when i take him out of the crate we immediately go outside to potty. he goes there too, but has already gone in the crate. is he just too young for me to expect him to not do this or is there some tip that you all can give me to help him get over this. its very hard to continually clean up his mess in "his house" and wash blankets all the time. HELP!!!

shannon


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

First off, Congrats on your new baby









I think it's too early to expect more. Try to see if there is a pattern or schedule that he has. It sounds weird, but after a week with Tic we learned approx. when he would need to go and when that time came around we would take him out and if he peed, great if not, back into the crate for a few more minutes then back out again (over and over until he did pee/poo). At 12 weeks he couldn't hold it over night yet so we had to take him out a couple of times at night too.

After he would potty I would let him roam around the house with me for a while before he went back into the crate to wait for the next pee time. I think it took like 2 weeks after we figured out his schedule that he became more reliable and could have a little more freedom. Good luck!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My lab did that as a puppy. 
I tried to be SO diligent and follow the rules to a "T"!
She just didn't mind laying in her pee!








Luckily, she was very happy outside.








That is not an option for you...so all I can say is....good luck!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby HATED the crate. It was so traumatic for him to be in it. He would do pretty much the same thing--pee, poop, vomit, etc. I ended up forgoing the crate and gating him in the kitchen. To be honest, it is easier for me to clean up a tiny spot on the floor of pee than to have to constantly be bathing him. I know that probably isn't the advice you are looking for but it has kept my sanity.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I noticed you mentioned your puppy as "he". My female seems to do two potties. We used to bring her in after she did one pee... only to put her in the crate or let her walk in the kitchen to see her squat and do another one. And that seemed to encourage my outdoor trained male puppy to think it was okay to pee in the kitchen too. That is when I started looking at methods of indoor potty training. 

Do you put him in the crate right away (it could be he had not completely emptied his bladder yet? 

I know at the beginning his crate was big enough that we put a piece of wood held up by two curtaini rods in half of it so he would not get his bed wet. And I put the pad on the other half.... ha! he ripped it to shreds... So I started putting a small welcome cat mat (the one from www.groupone.com) with the pad inside so he could not chew it. It has been an evolution (you could follow it on potty training forum subjects!)... I definitely think that I have really obsessed over the dogs not doing it in inappropriate places in the house. I don't want to ever have to clean up dog urine from my rugs. You might want to check into the wizdog or make your own with a tray and egg crate while he is so young that he will pick it up right away.

Good luck! Welcome to the adventure of puppy ownership!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How often is he urinating? How long is he in the crate?


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

How large is the crate? When we brought Indy home we were told the smaller the better. That way They don't have extra room , just room enough for them







That way they should be less likely to go potty where they sleep. Now I know this does not always work, at least it didn't with 2 of our other dogs, but they were all larger breed dogs and stubborn too







Indy was pee pee pad trained when we got him at 13 weeks from the breeder, we were very lucky and happy about that


----------

